# Sikhi Allows Worshiping Of Only Akaal Or All The Gurus?



## sikh Engineer (May 1, 2015)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

I heard one  Sikh pracharak  saying that we can worship our Gurus as we worship waheguru , but  as per my knowledge all our Guru's said it very clearly that all should worship waheguru only
kindly clarify


----------



## Harry Haller (May 1, 2015)

Firstly clarification, how does one worship Waheguru?


----------



## Original (May 1, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> I heard one  Sikh pracharak  saying that we can worship our Gurus as we worship waheguru , but  as per my knowledge all our Guru's said it very clearly that all should worship waheguru only
> kindly clarify



Sikh Engineer

The operative word here ought to be, "worship". What is worship, what is it's nature, significance, purpose and who should be worshiped? These kind of attitudes doesn't befit the industrious worker and the responsible Sikh who is en route as a karmyogi to find meaning and purpose within [social, personal, religious, etc facets] which he has been placed by Akal Purakh. And, within these facets is built-in worship for the ordinary, the everyday Sikh, but for the advanced soul; who by virtue and circumstance has devoted entire life to the timeless, featureless and shapeless God, an abstract form of worship is contemplation. That is to say, meditation on the "NAM" - and that nam for us as Sikhs, is "Satnam Waheguru".

Gurus are our guides full stop.

House of Nanak is pretty clear on airy fairy stuff, so get this, be good, do good, hear good, speak good, mix with the good, understand all, be of contemplative disposition, above all believe in yourself, because within you is Ikonkar. In short, bring out the best in you - the - Singh King or the Princess Kaur, loved by all.


----------



## chazSingh (May 1, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> I heard one  Sikh pracharak  saying that we can worship our Gurus as we worship waheguru , but  as per my knowledge all our Guru's said it very clearly that all should worship waheguru only
> kindly clarify



Shabad Guru is your medium to realization of Waheguru....
why do you want to worship waheguru

i think it was more like they didn't want us to start worshiping them like waheguru. But SGGS Ji makes it very clear (which is word of waheguru) that waheguru realization only occurs through the Guru...therefore Guru is priority...God made it that way 

Are you only interested in Worship?...or do you want to know for certain, want to experience, see, feel Waheguru Now in the present moment...


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 1, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> I heard one  Sikh pracharak  saying that we can worship our Gurus as we worship waheguru , but  as per my knowledge all our Guru's said it very clearly that all should worship waheguru only
> kindly clarify



Sounds like a very Abrahamic/Judeo-Christian concept, this worship.

What next, doing aarti/puja with the thaali in front of Guru Granth Sahib?

Look deeper for the answers, not only what parcharik's (or anyone who gets up on a stage) is saying.  Broaden your worldview and your study of the Universe.  Then you will come to realize how narrow and limiting this concept of _worship_ is.

In Sohila, Guru Nanak Sahib advises us:

ਰਾਗੁ ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
Raag Dhanaasree, First Mehl:

ਗਗਨ ਮੈ ਥਾਲੁ ਰਵਿ ਚੰਦੁ ਦੀਪਕ ਬਨੇ ਤਾਰਿਕਾ ਮੰਡਲ ਜਨਕ ਮੋਤੀ ॥ 
Upon that cosmic plate of the sky, the sun and the moon are the lamps. The stars and their orbs are the studded pearls.

ਧੂਪੁ ਮਲਆਨਲੋ ਪਵਣੁ ਚਵਰੋ ਕਰੇ ਸਗਲ ਬਨਰਾਇ ਫੂਲੰਤ ਜੋਤੀ ॥੧॥ 
The fragrance of sandalwood in the air is the temple incense, and the wind is the fan. All the plants of the world are the altar flowers in offering to You, O Luminous Lord. ||1||

ਕੈਸੀ ਆਰਤੀ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
What a beautiful Aartee, lamp-lit worship service this is!

ਭਵ ਖੰਡਨਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਆਰਤੀ ॥ 
O Destroyer of Fear, this is Your Ceremony of Light.

ਅਨਹਤਾ ਸਬਦ ਵਾਜੰਤ ਭੇਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
The Unstruck Sound-current of the Shabad is the vibration of the temple drums. ||1||Pause||

ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਨੈਨ ਨਨ ਨੈਨ ਹਹਿ ਤੋਹਿ ਕਉ ਸਹਸ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਨਨਾ ਏਕ ਤੋੁਹੀ ॥ 
You have thousands of eyes, and yet You have no eyes. You have thousands of forms, and yet You do not have even one.

ਸਹਸ ਪਦ ਬਿਮਲ ਨਨ ਏਕ ਪਦ ਗੰਧ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਗੰਧ ਇਵ ਚਲਤ ਮੋਹੀ ॥੨॥ 
You have thousands of Lotus Feet, and yet You do not have even one foot. You have no nose, but you have thousands of noses. This Play of Yours entrances me. ||2||

ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
Amongst all is the Light-You are that Light.

ਤਿਸ ਦੈ ਚਾਨਣਿ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਚਾਨਣੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
By this Illumination, that Light is radiant within all.

ਗੁਰ ਸਾਖੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Light shines forth.

ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੁ ਆਰਤੀ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
That which is pleasing to Him is the lamp-lit worship service. ||3||

ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਕਵਲ ਮਕਰੰਦ ਲੋਭਿਤ ਮਨੋ ਅਨਦਿਨੋੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਆਹੀ ਪਿਆਸਾ ॥ 
My mind is enticed by the honey-sweet Lotus Feet of the Lord. Day and night, I thirst for them.

ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਜਲੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਰਿੰਗ ਕਉ ਹੋਇ ਜਾ ਤੇ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਇ ਵਾਸਾ ॥੪॥੩॥ 
Bestow the Water of Your Mercy upon Nanak, the thirsty song-bird, so that he may come to dwell in Your Name. ||4||3||


----------

